# Louisiana Skiffs



## MYAddiction (Jan 5, 2018)

Anyone on this forum from Louisiana that owns a shallow water skiff? Interested in purchasing a skiff in the near future and would like to look at different skiffs in person.

Or if you know dealers that may have some for sale.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Hells Bay will be doing demos in Louisiana this month. Would be a great opportunity to not have to make a long drive to check out an HB.

https://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/january-28th-hopedale-la-demo-day/


----------



## MYAddiction (Jan 5, 2018)

Barbs_deep said:


> Hells Bay will be doing demos in Louisiana next month. Would be a great opportunity to not have to make a long drive to check out an HB.
> 
> https://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/january-28th-hopedale-la-demo-day/


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

MYAddiction said:


> Anyone on this forum from Louisiana that owns a shallow water skiff? Interested in purchasing a skiff in the near future and would like to look at different skiffs in person.
> 
> Or if you know dealers that may have some for sale.


Orvis Baton Rouge is having Hells Bay, East Cape, and Sabine Skiffs at their location on January 27th.


----------



## MYAddiction (Jan 5, 2018)

Austin_Boudreaux said:


> Orvis Baton Rouge is having Hells Bay, East Cape, and Sabine Skiffs at their location on January 27th.


On my calendar. Very interested in the East Cape skiffs


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

MYAddiction said:


> On my calendar. Very interested in the East Cape skiffs


I will have my East Cape Fury at Orvis on the 27th and there will also be a Vantage VHP.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

East Capes are sick, definitely check out the event at Orvis.


----------



## MYAddiction (Jan 5, 2018)

E-money said:


> I will have my East Cape Fury at Orvis on the 27th and there will also be a Vantage VHP.


Just visited your thread. Fine Boat. Fury is what I had in mind. More interested in console with 70 hp. Have to run a good distance to get to fishing grounds


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

MYAddiction said:


> Just visited your thread. Fine Boat. Fury is what I had in mind. More interested in console with 70 hp. Have to run a good distance to get to fishing grounds


Yea man to each their own. We are probably fishing similar waters. I run this thing on 21 mile runs one way all the time. It’s not at all uncomfortable for me.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Not sure where you fish but we cross most of the big stuff in my Cayo 173 without issue. Nice two man boat if that's you're thing. Mine is a center console with a 50.


----------



## MYAddiction (Jan 5, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> Not sure where you fish but we cross most of the big stuff in my Cayo 173 without issue. Nice two man boat if that's you're thing. Mine is a center console with a 50.


fish cypremort point area. cross 10 miles of open water to get to marsh island (russel sage wildlife refuge) usually fish 3 men. having trouble finding any used skiffs in this area of the world.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

MYAddiction said:


> Anyone on this forum from Louisiana that owns a shallow water skiff? Interested in purchasing a skiff in the near future and would like to look at different skiffs in person.
> 
> Or if you know dealers that may have some for sale.


10 miles of open water? Sounds like a Dolphin/Shipoke for crossing or bay boat. Do you have to pole or use trolling motor upon arrival? Don't know if a technical poling skiff is what you are looking for...


----------



## MYAddiction (Jan 5, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> 10 miles of open water? Sounds like a Dolphin/Shipoke for crossing or bay boat. Do you have to pole or use trolling motor upon arrival? Don't know if a technical poling skiff is what you are looking for...


I currently own 2 boats, a 25' bay boat and a Prodrive (1" of water or less skiff lol). The skiff will be used on calm days (2ft or less) to fish area not reachable by the bay boat. When i get there, I expect to troll motor more than use a pole, but always want the poling option. This will be new to me. That's why I'm looking to buy a used skiff for 15-20k and try it out before i spend big $$$


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

View Harry spears boats, very light n basic no frills, will build whatever suits u


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Fury is a sick boat. It would be perfect for Louisiana. I wouldn't rule out the Evo X either or a vantage VHP if you want to haul ass in the marsh. I love my fury.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I fish that area a good bit in a little skiff. I definitely have to pick my days, so personally I would rule out smaller skiffs. Therefore, most bigger East capes will be out of reach for that price point. At this point, your best bet is a 17 mitzi or older Maverick or Dolphin Super Skiff. The Mitzi's have a V bottom for that vermilion bay chop, but floats shallow & should keep you pretty dry for that run to the marsh. You can find them cheap. Beat it to hell, and enjoy it before jumping up to a nicer skiff. Keith Richard who runs the fly fishing school in Breaux Bridge has one and would probably let you check it out. Good Luck


----------



## MYAddiction (Jan 5, 2018)

TidewateR said:


> I fish that area a good bit in a little skiff. I definitely have to pick my days, so personally I would rule out smaller skiffs. Therefore, most bigger East capes will be out of reach for that price point. At this point, your best bet is a 17 mitzi or older Maverick or Dolphin Super Skiff. The Mitzi's have a V bottom for that vermilion bay chop, but floats shallow & should keep you pretty dry for that run to the marsh. You can find them cheap. Beat it to hell, and enjoy it before jumping up to a nicer skiff. Keith Richard who runs the fly fishing school in Breaux Bridge has one and would probably let you check it out. Good Luck


thanks for the info. looking like i may have to increase my budget to mid $20s. i'll try to be patient,but SFA redfish tournaments start in late March. would be nice to try it out during the season.


----------



## MYAddiction (Jan 5, 2018)

E-money said:


> I will have my East Cape Fury at Orvis on the 27th and there will also be a Vantage VHP.


Thanks for the heads up. Enjoyed talking to you at Orvis. You represent East Cape well!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

In the vantage class, I recommend the vengeance from Beavertail. It really breathes in Louisiana. Bit big for south Texas but get the job done quite well. But I live in Texas so hard to show the boat ....


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

MYAddiction said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Enjoyed talking to you at Orvis. You represent East Cape well!


I enjoyed it as well! Thanks for coming out.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Cool boat man. Sorry I didn't get a chance to hang around. I had some things going on that prevented me from being able to spend as much time as I would have liked.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Cool boat man. Sorry I didn't get a chance to hang around. I had some things going on that prevented me from being able to spend as much time as I would have liked.


I am just glad folks were even able to make it out given the weather.


----------



## Ryan in LA (Jan 30, 2018)

MYAddiction said:


> Anyone on this forum from Louisiana that owns a shallow water skiff? Interested in purchasing a skiff in the near future and would like to look at different skiffs in person.
> 
> Or if you know dealers that may have some for sale.


 I would be more than happy to talk skiffs. I run alot of open water including crossing Lake Borne and MS Sound. There are several good skiffs to do this well but most are priced above $30K, used. I have a 2012 18' Beavertail vengeance...they can be found below $30k or the equivalent BT3. I totally agree mine is not an east cape or hells bay in several respects but it is super dry, stable, shallow, like butter through chop, and was cheaper than most I could find and loaded with options. Its fun to take my buddies through nasty stuff to see their surprise at how easily it handles bay boat water.

Ive fished in my buddies East cape vantage and it is an outstanding skiff, if u can find one priced right. Little deeper draft but I like his finish better. 23-24' stiffy guide push pole helps a lot!! with 18'+ skiffs.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I cross lake B in a 16' homemade tiller skiff on the reg. Yes, its pretty dumb, but there are tons of fish in those ponds/cuts where the water is low enough for the oysters to be exposed!

Although, if you are after the big girls, then pick up an older maverick or hews, repower it and get a 24V trolling motor.


----------



## Ryan in LA (Jan 30, 2018)

Yep .Older maverick s have some good deals.


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

I’ve been down this road, small skiffs are incredible for poling and skinny water sight fishing, but if the intention is to do a lot of tournament work, consider the larger skiffs (and dare I use the term flats boat.) in the tournament world it’s about speed, livewell capacity and a reasonably shallow draft (in that order, imo, but some will disagree.) While large slot reds do move into the skinny ponds, it is more likely that most of the big girls will be found in slightly large bodies of water accessible to slightly deeper draft boats. This also optimizes time when you are ready to move - you don’t have to pole out of some ultra skinny pond for 20 minutes burning time when you’re on the clock. 

With that being said, I have a fast boat with 10-12 draft (BT Lightning) and a technical skiff (HB Waterman because I love the purity in that style of fishing.) 

There are several boats in the middle to consider that I have personally owned or fished from — BT Vengeance (dry, stable, shallow 8” or so, wide beam for the length, top speed with 115 was 41mph)

Maverick 18 (150hp, fast for the size, close to 60mph, poles fairly well, skinner than a flats boat, 10” or so, maybe less, can handle some tougher water)

I can’t speak to the larger ECC models, but have fished from their Caymen. 

I’m sure there are many other thoughts and opinions out there, however I would look for one of the quality builders in a used setup to see what you like.

Good luck


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

If tournaments are your thing then I suggest you go look at the guys who are always up in the money. They are not running poling skiffs. In general, they are running towers.


----------



## MYAddiction (Jan 5, 2018)

BA said:


> I’ve been down this road, small skiffs are incredible for poling and skinny water sight fishing, but if the intention is to do a lot of tournament work, consider the larger skiffs (and dare I use the term flats boat.) in the tournament world it’s about speed, livewell capacity and a reasonably shallow draft (in that order, imo, but some will disagree.) While large slot reds do move into the skinny ponds, it is more likely that most of the big girls will be found in slightly large bodies of water accessible to slightly deeper draft boats. This also optimizes time when you are ready to move - you don’t have to pole out of some ultra skinny pond for 20 minutes burning time when you’re on the clock.
> 
> With that being said, I have a fast boat with 10-12 draft (BT Lightning) and a technical skiff (HB Waterman because I love the purity in that style of fishing.)
> 
> ...


----------



## MYAddiction (Jan 5, 2018)

thanks for all the insight


----------

